# New Starting Lineup!



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

Link
C-Curry/Butler
PF-Davis/Frye
SF-Lee/Ariza
SG-Robinson/Richardson
PG-Marbury/Crawford
hopefully this is the rotation he will use if hes really telling the truth about the starting lineup


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

5-9 robinson as the 2 GUARD??? Does Larry really think he can make an Iverson out of this kid?


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

hes not a pg yet, he needs to learn how to run the offense and pass better so for now hes a 2 guard


----------



## 85 lakers (Dec 22, 2005)

I think this lineup was mostly due to the what the Suns have. They run, and the Knicks wanted to run with them. As evidenced by the final score, I think it was a good move by Brown.
Perhaps his first one this season.
It is also the only reason I'm not going to rip Brown for playing Frye a mere 15 minutes.

It's all about matchups in the NBA.


----------



## Samael (Sep 1, 2005)

The 3 guard line up of Nate, Steph and Jamal was pretty deadly tonight. I hope brown uses more often if they play decent defense of course otherwise it's a liability. But having three guards on the floor just creates a lot of problems for the other teams defense.


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

thats a good lineup, but why put nate at SG?


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

Nate was able to CONTAIN steve nash defensively I was amazed. Great game from us against the suns and great effort for the parts I was watching. NOTE: I THOUGHT WE WRAPPED IT UP SO I STOPPED WATCHING FROM THE BEGINNING OF THE FOURTH SO I MISSED THAT 3 OVERTIME FIASCO SO HAVE NO CLUE WHAT HAPPENED THERE.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

KVIP112 said:


> Link
> C-Curry/Butler
> PF-Davis/Frye
> SF-Lee/Ariza
> ...


in 2 weeks max you will need to make another thread named 'different starting lineup' there is LB for ya.


----------



## chrisr87 (Jul 3, 2005)

Ariza isn't in the rotation. But I think LB has settled with a rotation now. FINALLY! At the beginning of the year, he just wanted to give respect to the old folks of the team so he gave them minutes.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! said:


> thats a good lineup, but why put nate at SG?


Throughout his college and professional career, it has been quite clear that Nate lacks the instincts to create plays for his teammates. He's much more of a scoring guard right now, and he has a long ways to go before becoming a real point guard.

Who plays PG when both are on the floor - Crawford or Marbury?


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

marbury


----------



## ForeverWar (Oct 12, 2005)

Although it should be the other way round...


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Four games of 10+ ast, im happy with star at point.


----------



## Chinatownballer (Oct 13, 2005)

ForeverWar said:


> Although it should be the other way round...


Why?

Crawford is extremely erratic and bad at making decisions. By the way when's the last time you saw Crawford get 23 and 15 (and only 1 TO in 44min)? Let me check...never. Crawford is a combo-guard who can be a great shooter at times and a horrible shooter other times who gets a crap-load of TOs and a few assists. True, i was harsh on Steph earlier this year but he's definately redeeming himself now. There's so much pressure on him from us fans, the media, and LB that its understandable that he didn't come out roaring at the beginning of this season. Sure he may not be the best clutch player but at least he doesn't consistently kill his team with bad decision making and TOs.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> Crawford is extremely erratic and bad at making decisions. By the way when's the last time you saw Crawford get 23 and 15 (and only 1 TO in 44min)? Let me check...never. Crawford is a combo-guard who can be a great shooter at times and a horrible shooter other times who gets a crap-load of TOs and a few assists. True, i was harsh on Steph earlier this year but he's definately redeeming himself now. There's so much pressure on him from us fans, the media, and LB that its understandable that he didn't come out roaring at the beginning of this season. Sure he may not be the best clutch player but at least he doesn't consistently kill his team with bad decision making and TOs.


 :stupid: :stupid: :stupid:


----------



## Chinatownballer (Oct 13, 2005)

Truknicksfan said:


> :stupid: :stupid: :stupid:


:stupid: :stupid: :stupid:
Wow, if you disagree with me you can at least say why rather than just posting garbage, which maybe expresses you better than intellengent analysis.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> Wow, if you disagree with me you can at least say why rather than just posting garbage, which maybe expresses you better than intellengent analysis.


I was agreeing with you.


----------

